# New Toy



## scoTTie (Mar 3, 2004)

Well my TT has gone, had great fun but have gone back to being slightly sensible, with an A3 TDI Sport in Akoya Silver with Grey Leather. Impressed with the drive (I've had a golf TDI 130 before). Perhaps some of the finishes, ie the carpets and some trim parts are not as good as before, but I got 52mpg today which helps!! The leather has had it's auto glym treatment already and the grey carpet has been attacked to get rid of a couple of marks!! I may not turn as many heads but think the car still looks pretty good!! :roll:


----------



## sweeTT (Feb 3, 2003)

Good work that is what i have done gone for Mauritius blue with Votex body kit,18" s-line alloys bose, 6 disc in dash , pebble grey leather Privacy glass .
They are an excellent drive and 40+ mpg i love it i loved my TT but this is more sutable to my current situation.

                     

Enjoy Oil burning is the way forward


----------



## elgato (Oct 25, 2002)

Seems to be the way forward!

Jsut picked up the 2.0TDi Sportback with grey leather/alcanter (heated of course) n Dolphine.

Very refined drive and the 45mpg makes a hell of a savinf next to the TT.


----------



## max_b (Mar 1, 2003)

elgato, any chance of some side on pics of your car?

am currently trying to decide between ebony black or dolphin grey for my s/back? + whether i should opt for those lovely looking ally roof rails

cheers
max


----------



## scoTTie (Mar 3, 2004)

So far so good, half a tank of fuel 300 miles, it's so good not to see the fuel dial move everytime I put my foot down!! Question..........when I've got the air con on I don't seem to get any air from the centre vents, is this normal, used to work on my TT ??

Also has anyone got the hands free phone kit fitted, is it any good and can you get the cradles anywhere other than Audi who quoted me Â£100 ! 8)


----------



## treblesykes1 (Nov 28, 2004)

i have same thing with center vents as does a mate in his 1yr old a4


----------



## max_b (Mar 1, 2003)

right then 2 posts from people with the colour of car that i'm looking at -

could you fellas post side on pics of your dolphin grey and ebony black sportbacks?

cheers


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Seems that there are many people on here moving from TT to A3 TDi, and a fair proportion to the Sportback.....

Interesting....

Me, TTC Q > TTR Q > A3 SB TDi..... hmmmmmmm


----------

